# What are contact details to follow up for dha permanent residency application



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

Can someone share contact details of dha permanent residency application 
Phone numbers or email addresses 
To follow up for my 26b prp application


----------



## ironlady (Nov 22, 2016)

When did you apply? someone once posted [email protected]


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

i applied recently but as i read post and threads, nothing is being done till u follow up ur application, when we we did our trp then we use to call every 2 weeks on their number but now i dont have any number to call to follow up


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

FASHYMAN said:


> i applied recently but as i read post and threads, nothing is being done till u follow up ur application, when we we did our trp then we use to call every 2 weeks on their number but now i dont have any number to call to follow up


0800601190 for the HA call center. they rarely reply to emails, if you find a good email address pls share


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

do they give any information on that number because i just called and she said i only contact vfs


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

FASHYMAN said:


> do they give any information on that number because i just called and she said i only contact vfs


No real information as they can only see what you can see from the VFS website but they opened a case for me to be followed it up in 3 weeks. That was the most help I had from HA so far in the last 15 months (sad ehm?). 
Just keep calling once a month and open a case each time??


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

ok sure thanks for the help


----------

